# vortex nozzel



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

where can i get a vortex nozzle or even make make one that goes on a fog machine? Any Pic.?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

You might try attaching spiral vanes to the inside of a shop-vac hose attachment and putting the attachment over the output on the fog machine. Maybe even a soup or coffee can would suffice. 

You could try gluing thin strips of plastic cut from the corners of a milk jug (use the 90 degree bend as a flange) or try to pop rivet thin aluminum vanes cut from a piece of flashing. 

It'd be interesting to see if it works and if the effect is noticeable in the fog output. Post pics if it works, or even if it doesn't. Good luck!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

these are what I use when I use a vortex nozzle to shot fog, such as when doing fog cannons.

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=46


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i am looking for the nozzel that is made of plumbing parts. Fog and compressed air go in on the one side and fog is shot out the other side.


----------

